# Showing Hazel this coming weekend.



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

She looks great. You did a decent job stacking her. Just remember, always fix the judges side first. So, front left leg and rear left leg. Then adjust your side. On the free stack, you try not to keep moving backwards. She was fine on the first free stack except for her front left leg. If you would just move the bait right or left to adjust feet. If you keep scurming, so will she  she is beautiful!!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks kfayard. I'll practice that for sure!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

You did a great job! You can kneel by her, if you need to. Remember, you have about 2 minutes to impress the judge with your dog. But, make sure it's fun and take every loss like you take every win. Good luck!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks maddiemagoo! I think it's going to be a battle of nerves and hoping that I stack her correctly and quick enough


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

She will feed off of your energy, so the first priority should be to have fun, she'll have fun and in turn look a lot better to the judge. Good Luck!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess I need to put on my "Have Fun and ignore my nerves" acting shoes


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha, I know how you feel. But I can tell the difference in the color ribbons I got, when I stopped focusing on how nervous I was (and me in general) and viewed it as a fun event for Sam and I. It is probably literally impossible to do this consciously, but it's worth thinking about at the very least. Good luck again, its much easier to approach the show as if it doesn't matter the turn out but that you are there with Hazel, rather than putting pressure on yourself to do everything perfectly so Hazel can win.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Ugh....our handler won't be there nor a person to groom her. So..we have to groom and handle Hazel ourselves. Train wreck, train wreck....watch out!!! Oh wait...I'll try to make it a fun train wreck  Thanks everyone for your tips and encouragement!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok...little less of a train wreck. We have someone that will be at the show that will groom Hazel..woo hoo.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

If you ever get stuck into a situation where you personally have to groom your dog, I would HIGHLY suggest getting yourself a copy of Erik Strickland's DVD on grooming Goldens. It might be a bit costly, but SO worth it! He really breaks everything down step by step. It is kind of lengthy, so break it up. It's an invaluable resource!


----------

